# Indian Almond Leave Usage



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

When you use indian Almond leaves do you just set them in the tank?


----------



## gunnie (Nov 16, 2008)

I believe so.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

The ones I had were just like tea leaves only BIG. They leech a brown color into the water when in contact with the water. But I went to using the Atisons Betta Spa instead to keep the mess down. The fish (some of them) like it and it is easier to use. I did have one betta who hated all forms of this type of product. It freaked him out to have the water dark colored for some reason. As soon as I put the water back to the nice clear type he settled down..spoiled little guy.


----------



## MinxMermaid (Nov 17, 2008)

i also use attisons betta spa it has almond leaf extract and lots of good healing and proactive properties. they have a new version at petco now that is clear little drops instead of the old brown mix bottle. 

my friend who uses pure almond leaves, says she make a "TEA" out of them to treat.


----------



## candycane (Jan 19, 2008)

Atison's Betta Spa leaves a brown film on everything in the tank,though. Do the leaves do that?


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

so far they havent


----------



## MinxMermaid (Nov 17, 2008)

candycane said:


> Atison's Betta Spa leaves a brown film on everything in the tank,though. Do the leaves do that?


the newer one is not the brown liquid from before, but clear drops.

it's helped bring my royal blue back from the brink 2 times!


----------



## block2 (Sep 12, 2008)

krause the kid said:


> When you use indian Almond leaves do you just set them in the tank?


Hi All...Just a bit of info regarding the leaves.

I was introduced to leaves by a couple of Thai Betta breeders. When the Indian Almond dried leaves are placed into the water, a strong brown dye is given off. The dye contains organic acids humic and tannins. The water darkens to a yellowish brown (tea-like color) after a few days, which is exactly the same as the Betta fishes' natural habitat. The changed water seems to harden their scales. It helps them heal wounds and ward off illnesses.

The humic and tannins from the Indian almond leaves also lowers the pH of the water, absorbs harmful chemicals and helps create a soothing and calm environment for the fish. The leaves can also be used to treat bacteria infection and help the Bettas recover from injuries. Some people also use them to increase breeding frequency. But be careful, because it also makes the male more aggressive at breeding time. On the other hand, it also helps the female recover from any wounds she receives during the breeding process.

I use one square-inch of leaf per half-gallon of water for individual fish. One leaf per 10-gallon rearing tank for the fry. One-leaf per half-filled 10-gallon breeding tank.

If any of you Betta Breeders/Keepers need any Indian Almond Leaves, I have just gathered quite a few freshly fallen leaves, prices are very very reasonable and include postage via airmail from Thailand...PM or email jeff at [email protected] if interested.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## BIG_ONE (Aug 18, 2008)

block2 said:


> Hi All...Just a bit of info regarding the leaves.
> 
> I was introduced to leaves by a couple of Thai Betta breeders. When the Indian Almond dried leaves are placed into the water, a strong brown dye is given off. The dye contains organic acids humic and tannins. The water darkens to a yellowish brown (tea-like color) after a few days, which is exactly the same as the Betta fishes' natural habitat. The changed water seems to harden their scales. It helps them heal wounds and ward off illnesses.
> 
> ...


yep, what he said...IAL would do best as it contains the most natural of the natural out of the leaves. leave them in until the water can't get any darker after 2 days then you may take them out. first signed of letting you know that its soon be timed to take out the leaf is when it sanks and gets very soft.

otherwise, the actual leaf is best choice overall...


----------

